# Low calorie with ipamorelin and cjc 1295



## MaxEarn (Mar 11, 2012)

What's your option on a low calorie diet(1000-1500); 60% protein, 30% carbs and 10% fats (give or take) while cycling for 6 weeks?

I am 44, 180lbs and am 5"9"


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 11, 2012)

It would work great.It will help lean you out more.You will love it bro.


----------



## MaxEarn (Mar 12, 2012)

*With ipamorelin and cjc 1295 100MCG 2-3 times per day. I am testing fasting out as well, i have used it before for weight management...water/fat etc)

Biggest "pain" is the two to three pins daily. Just don't like it. But I do it. 
*


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 12, 2012)

Do it 2 times a day.Most of us don't like it either but if you want results out of it then you have to do what it takes.


----------



## CG (Mar 12, 2012)

Fuck yeah getting cut with peptides! Good to see moar lean minded brothers out here, beach season baby!


----------



## MaxEarn (Mar 18, 2012)

Actually pinning isnt so bad. I've done it 100 times before, but i found that if I bend over it goes it much more gently. I also think it has to do with the sharpness of the pins.


----------

